# Ok... Music stores in Sharjah?



## adansho (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm just wondering if there are any music stores in the area?
I mean as in musical instruments and gear - not records.

Cheers.


----------



## Rafablanco (Feb 3, 2013)

Good point! I would also like to buy a guitar! 

New in Abu Dhabi, looking for a new life.

R

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

